# M.i.l.d. Procedure (minimally invasive lumbar decompression)



## frankmmedbiller (May 6, 2011)

I have come across a code for the MILD procedure please let me know if I am correct on this.

63005 Laminectomy with exploration and/or *decompression* of spinal cord and/or cauda equina, without facetectomy, foraminotomy or discectomy, *(eg, spinal stenosis)*, one or two vertebral segments; lumbar, except for spondylolisthesis

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## marvelh (May 6, 2011)

November 2010 CPT Assistant article directed providers to report either 22899 or 64999 for the MILD procedure

Additionally, there will be a new Category III code effective July 1, 2011 that can be used:

0274T Percutaneous laminotomy/laminectomy (intralaminar approach) for decompression of neural elements, (with or without ligamentous resection, discectomy, facetectomy and/or foraminotomy) any method under indirect image guidance (eg, fluoroscopic, CT), with or without the use of an endoscope, single or multiple levels, unilateral or bilateral; cervical or thoracic

0275T ... ; lumbar


----------

